# MOVING TO VEGAS



## shay_ (Sep 22, 2007)

im moving to north las vegas . does anyone know if i can take my tortoise with me with out breaking the law , im moving into clark county


----------



## Vegas Chad (Sep 22, 2007)

Nooooo problem mon 

They are native to here; so it is not a problem. 

Here is a link to the local tort group. 
http://www.tortoisegroup.org/

Its a great time to buy down here in Vegas! 



shay_ said:


> im moving to north las vegas . does anyone know if i can take my tortoise with me with out breaking the law , im moving into clark county


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 22, 2007)

Just curious...you that have the permits for your DTs...when you move, do you have to notify them of your new addy?


----------



## shay_ (Sep 22, 2007)

Jacqui said:


> Just curious...you that have the permits for your DTs...when you move, do you have to notify them of your new addy?



i do have permit for goober.
and i request for a new permit app. and place my new add. on it and at the top i put his old tag number and that i have moved to a new add


----------



## shay_ (Sep 22, 2007)

Vegas Chad said:


> Nooooo problem mon
> 
> They are native to here; so it is not a problem.
> 
> ...






so i can take him even tho hes s cali. desert tortoise????


----------



## Josh (Sep 23, 2007)

the desert tortoise is native to the sonoran and mohave deserts which occupy portions of CA, NV, AZ, UT, etc. if your DT was happy in SoCal he will probably be fine in Las Vegas. just make sure he has a place to get out of the heat and watch low nightly temperatures


----------



## shay_ (Sep 23, 2007)

josh said:


> the desert tortoise is native to the sonoran and mohave deserts which occupy portions of CA, NV, AZ, UT, etc. if your DT was happy in SoCal he will probably be fine in Las Vegas. just make sure he has a place to get out of the heat and watch low nightly temperatures



awsome . yeah goober has his own dog house lol and i have an inside enclouser for when im not home . i just dunno where to get him re-restigered


----------



## Vegas Chad (Sep 24, 2007)

Sure thing... They are the same type o tort.. Just in a different area. you might want to keep him inside in a cool area of your house for the winter if you are going to move during the winter... Letting him go in the yard during winter might be rather hard on the lil dude. 



shay_ said:


> Vegas Chad said:
> 
> 
> > Nooooo problem mon
> ...


----------



## Bansh88 (Sep 24, 2007)

Don't worry about it. Especially in Nevada.

Lucky you! Lots of sweet guns you can buy in NV.


----------



## shay_ (Sep 24, 2007)

Bansh88 said:


> Don't worry about it. Especially in Nevada.
> 
> Lucky you! Lots of sweet guns you can buy in NV.





hahahahahh i might look into it


----------

